# SKS mudguards width advice.



## I like Skol (28 Dec 2010)

I am seriously considering fitting mudguards to my bike for the first time in over 20 years. Maybe it's because I am now in my late 30's and using a bike to commute that I don't find getting wet funny anymore?

Anyway, having heard numerous reports that the SKS Chromoplastics are the ones to have, I have hit a snag. I just want to mail order them and can't be bothered trawling around the shops to look at them. Which size should I go for?

My bike has 700x35C Schwalbe Road Cruisers and is unlikely to ever wear any rubber larger or chunkier as I have an MTB for that kind of thing. I have a choice of the (black of course) guards in 35mm or 45mm width. I like minimal and close tolerances so fancy the 35mm for a streamline look but is this going to cause problems with inadequate cover and rubbing? The 45mm will fit with no problem as there is sufficient room in the frame but will they look clumsy? I am confident the narrower size will catch the water spray from the tyre as I am sure the water is flung from the centre of the tread as the wheel revolves.

Finally, I have measured the width of the tyre to be exactly 35mm when inflated so how are the mudguards measured, is the 35mm guard 35mm in width or for a tyre upto 35mm?

Any advice glady received thanks

Steve


----------



## Gerry Attrick (28 Dec 2010)

Go with 45mm guards. Anything slimmer will result in you getting mucky. The 45mm look fine on my hybrid which has the same size tyres as your bike.


----------



## skudupnorth (28 Dec 2010)

+ 1 on the 45's 
Here's SKS 35mm on my Hybrid fitted with 700C x 28 Marathons.Pants picture because i've just rushed it but you get the size idea !


----------



## e-rider (28 Dec 2010)

quite simply the 35mm mudguards will not fit with 35mm tyres

so you'd need to buy the 45mm option

According to SKS you should actually be buying their 50mm hybrid size but as you want them close, you should go with the 45mm version 

the 35mm mudguards are for tyre sizes up to 28mm


----------



## skudupnorth (28 Dec 2010)

tundragumski said:


> quite simply the 35mm mudguards will not fit with 35mm tyres
> 
> so you'd need to buy the 45mm option
> 
> ...



I went for the road version as opposed the Hybrid set,works well but they do fill up with snow around this time of year


----------



## I like Skol (28 Dec 2010)

skudupnorth said:


> + 1 on the 45's
> Here's SKS 35mm on my Hybrid fitted with 700C x 28 Marathons.Pants picture because i've just rushed it but you get the size idea !




Thanks Skud, Definitely the 45mm version required. You have given me exactly the info I needed.


----------



## skudupnorth (28 Dec 2010)

I like Skol said:


> Thanks Skud, Definitely the 45mm version required. You have given me exactly the info I needed.



Always happy to help


----------



## I like Skol (30 Dec 2010)

45mm x 700 ordered last night from CRC and actually happened to be near Evans cycles at the Trafford Centre so popped in and had a look. The packaging suggests max tyre size of 700x37C so I should be fine.


----------

